# Golf (I think it is a sport)



## TexPhoto (Mar 27, 2016)

I had a chance to shoot a PGA golf tournament, the Puerto Rico Open. A very interesting experience so far.



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 27, 2016)

The last one is great. That's what it is all about. Not easy to catch the moment with the ball in image too.

Well done!


----------



## d (Mar 27, 2016)

I like the last one as well. I once had to shoot a corporate golf day for a commercial client, and quickly discovered how quickly the golf ball can move in to and then back out of the frame - not an easy thing to capture.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Tex. 
I thought meh golf, oh well I'll give it a look. 
Wow, some great shots, I like the first one, at the end of the follow through, with the grass clippings still flying. 
Number 3, do those trousers come with a volume control? 
Number 4, a great expression, not the often contorted (straining for a dump) face we often see on players faces. 
Number 5, great timing, stunning shot. 
I still think golf is a good walk spoiled, but I've never been good with a bat / club and ball! 

Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tex.
> I thought meh golf, oh well I'll give it a look.
> Wow, some great shots, I like the first one, at the end of the follow through, with the grass clippings still flying.
> Number 3, do those trousers come with a volume control?
> ...



Watching golf is for those who think bird photography is too exciting (or not boring enough).


----------



## slclick (Mar 27, 2016)

It's a game by definition but we'll give you a pass this time (Famous cycling vs golf, game vs sport debate in bike forums)

Love the last shot, good job!


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2016)

Very nice series, I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2016)

slclick said:


> It's a game by definition



Come on, how is it not a sport? So you drive around the course...Formula 1 racers do that, too. So people carry and prepare your equipment – a couple of guys did that for Tom Brady, right?


----------



## Roo (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice work Tex. John Daly still standing out with his outfits I see.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I was always told there are only three sports, hunting (with hounds), shooting and fishing, everything else is a game. 
Tin hat donned, cover taken.  ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



slclick said:


> It's a game by definition but we'll give you a pass this time (Famous cycling vs golf, game vs sport debate in bike forums)
> 
> Love the last shot, good job!


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses. The tournament ended today, it was 4 days long. I shot 2-4 hours per day to avoid fatigue, and because I had house guests...

The last photo is the best of 4-5 sand trap photos. Yes, those are hard. Hard to get the ball in the photo, or not get a face covered by flying sand. I learned to switch to manual focus before the golfer hits as I had a few go soft when the camera refocused on sand. I had a few ruined by caddies walking into the shot, and one "volunteer" who poked me and explained that DSLRs were forbidden on the course. Yes, sir, but not for people wearing the photojournalist creds.

I shot with a 7D II and 5DIII despite owning a 1DX. These cameras have a silent mode. This was very important when I was close to the golfer. And I like the FF / Crop pairing.

Some from today. I think I definitely improved from day to day.




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



2 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (May 6, 2016)

Wedge by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (May 6, 2016)

CHP Golf-20 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## rfdesigner (May 6, 2016)

Last one of the first set is a great.. 

re sport of not, when they do it, it's sport, when I do it it's not.


----------



## Besisika (May 6, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> Last one of the first set is a great..
> 
> re sport of not, when they do it, it's sport, when I do it it's not.


It is great indeed.
RE: sport or not; it should be the opposite: when you play it - it is a sport, when someone else does it - it is a walk in a park (at least how they look like) - Just joking


----------

